# Capt. Hollis Forrester "The kids have been eating this up" Excellent days!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess I'll start off with this report on taking kids fishing. To our youth the great outdoors takes these kids away from an iPhone and all these electronic gadgets we have out there now days and brings them closer to there parents and siblings. On the other side I've seen it totally turn a kid 180 degrees from the wrong side of life to the right and gets them looking forward to the next fishing trip instead of some of the negatives life brings. So I'll stress to take a kid fishing and if you don't have time make time. Anyhow we've had a great week catching Reds and Trout on Down South Lures and for the kiddos that come along or someone new to the game it's been hard to beat gulps under a Midcoast rattle cork for them but if I see they are fishing well I'll get them started throwing plastics and once they catch that first fish on an artificial they are hooked. Hey that's what this is all about out here, learning the how to fish and how the complex works out here. Also the Tide rods I've been recently introduced have been awesome in which we've been putting them to work big time and have been holding up well, what a good feeling light rod. Spring is in full throttle and so is the fishing, it's just getting better by the day. If it's just 2 of y'all or 4, no problem, give me a shout and I'll get you a day to enjoy it out here. It's an addiction and like I said Take A Kid Fishing . For available dates call or text me, Capt. Hollis Forrester, full time guide in the Matagorda Bay Complex. p.s I am running out of Sargent Tx right now so if you are coming from the Houston area it's fast drive to get here. Thanks for reading the report and stay tuned in for up to date reports on Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides on Facebook.
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.fishingmatagordabay.com which is the new page currently constructing.
[email protected]
979-236-3115


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*more pictures from the past few days*

more pictures from the past few days


----------

